# Gunt Physics



## BlackGorillaPerson (Mar 9, 2022)

*Guntsauce!*
Michael here ….it’s time to ask the real questions.
How dense is the gunt?

If we lived on the Gunt that was the size of the Earth how much would we weigh?

******Now a quick disclaimer I am going to be very generous to Ralph in this post because his 2nd father (daddy gym) has recently left him so in his emotionally vulnerable state I am being benevolent and not too lazy to put the effort in.

Lets start with the density question:
As we know density p (well rho actually but fuck inserting it as a symbol, I’m not getting paid to do this) is mass divided by volume
p =m/v
So just what is Ralph’s mass?


Big Meme 4U said:


> Here is surfer's stream on the final weigh-ins for this leg of the competition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Since we are being kind to our twice fatherless mensch we will use his final weigh-in on punt the gunt where he is 257.1 lbs.
What the fuck is an lbs? Let’s convert that to a real unit. 116.6 kgs, much better (and yes I rounded that to 1 decimal since we are limited by the accuracy of the scale Ralphy used).

Alright easy enough, but what is the mass of his gunt? Using this chart for an average non-gunted human, we combine the trunk and the abdomen to get 68.2% of his total mass or 79.5 kgs.


https://robslink.com/SAS/democd79/body_part_weights.htm
So far we have p= 79.5 kgs/ V but what is his volume?



Pretty clearly a sphere so V= 4/3*pi*r3
Now to determine the radius of this eldritch abomination I will be doing what any hard-worker would do and steal the work of others but cite them so it’s technically not theft. So credit goes to @AltisticRight  for this post:


AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 2465514
> The swine is 5.4 times taller than that megaphone.
> View attachment 2465515
> This is an over-estimate, the base is actually sloped.
> ...



Now let’s get autistic….



Ralph is approx 5’4” or 162 cms and the megaphone would be 30 cms. Using this we can see the gunt is approx. 1.75 megaphones in diameter or 52.5 cms.

Volume of the gunt will be 4/3*pi*0.26253 = 0.0757663791 m3
p=79.5 kgs/ 0.0757663791 m3
So density is 1049.3 kg/m3
Fun fact adipose tissue has a known density of 918 kg/m3 and the average human body is around 985 kg/m3 so the fat in the gunt is so compressed by the ralphamale energy he is actually more dense than an average man despite all the jiggling

Calculate your weight on the gunt
This one is really easy and quick we know the density of both the Gunt and Earth and since planet gunt has the same volume as planet Earth well just divide the two/
Gunt p= 1049.27 kg/m3
Earth p= 5515 kg/m3
1049.27/5515 *100 = 0.19
Your wt. * 0.19 = wt on planet gunt

Volume of the Earth is around 1,097,509,500,000,000,000,000 m3 and therefore so is volume of planet Gunt
Given that the density p of planet gunt is 1049.3 kg/m3 and the volume is 1,083,206,916,846 km3 the mass of planet Gunt would be 1.15*1024  kg
Mass of the earth is around 5.972E+24 and if you do mass of planet gunt/earth in % you get 19% rounded to no decimal places which matches how you would calculate your weight 


Typing this all out made me wonder how long it would take the moon to orbit planet gunt assuming its is the same distance as the moon is from the Earth.
It takes roughly 27 and a half days for the moon to orbit the earth but if we lived on planet gunt it would take roughly 62 and a half days

Since this post is already very long to make it very simple we expand both Centripetal force equation (Fc) and Gravitational force equation (Fg) which are equal to each other because its an orbiting satellite so the forces need to cancel out so the moon is not moving closer or further away from the planet and then rearrange the equation in respect of time (T) to get 62.579 days


----------



## Empresa (Mar 9, 2022)

Nice math homework


----------



## MuttMurderingMensch (Mar 9, 2022)

I've been wondering this for a hella-long time.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Mar 9, 2022)

His Gunt is really a mystery


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Mar 9, 2022)

I’m functionally retarded when it comes to sciency things, but the gunt must be like 95% water or sludge, so would that affect the gunt’s density compared to a normal person with muscles and non-inflamed liver/kidney/heart or impacted bowels etc. it’s complicated by the unique biology of the gunt.


----------



## stupid frog (Mar 10, 2022)

Ralph is 5'0, so your math is wrong.


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Mar 10, 2022)

The phrase "Gunt Physics" reminds me of this


----------



## Lieutenant Rasczak (Mar 10, 2022)

Thank you for the physics problem in regards to the gunt.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Mar 10, 2022)

> Now let’s get autistic….


Oh, I think we've already broken the autism barrier.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Mar 10, 2022)

(`:gunt:` looks like some kind of radioactive slime creature)


----------



## Braphamut (Mar 10, 2022)

Ah'v spent moor awn spilled shoes than yue have on Vickers.

Yue kno whut, I hope you die, motherfucker.  Michael A-lawg-ustin'.  How 'bout I take yer disgustin' fat greasy scientific formulas around back and have a go with them tew.  Yue can't out low me.  I will piss awn yer TED talks. 

*hic*  .. an' somehow Matt Jarbo is in here?


----------



## Snigger (Mar 10, 2022)

Jesus that fucking freeze frame makes me realize how large he is.


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Mar 10, 2022)

Tiptoeing in the Line between science and art here, my dude.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 10, 2022)

ToroidalBoat said:


> (`:gunt:` looks like some kind of radioactive slime creature)


Instead of granting you super powers it turns you into a fat retard with no impulse control.


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 10, 2022)

I ran this through plagiarism checkers and it returned over 50%, so F-, redo it. 

Also not enough references in Harvard format. Make sure you use reputable sources like Kiwifarms, Wikipedia is for niggers. 

Points deducted further for not using LaTeX. 

Final score is 4'9''. Sad.


----------



## Oliveoil (Mar 10, 2022)

You forgot to account for the euqanox, and for the change in mass/ density with the various consumption of food.
We know gas, in alcohol expands the human stomach.
Therefore there must a a -5+5 variance of weight depending on how drunk he gets.


----------



## Raiken (Mar 11, 2022)

So you are saying that he's fat?


----------



## ModelCitizen (Mar 11, 2022)

The gunt is a defensive and an offensive mechanism.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Mar 11, 2022)

I personally believe Ethan doesn't shower at all so the gunt probably has a whole ecosystem of fungus and bacteria. Imagine a autopsy.....


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Mar 11, 2022)

Every time I see that fucking pic at Digi’s house I start cackling like a madman. How do you get that goddamn fat? How did he bifurcate the thing?


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Mar 11, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> You forgot to account for the euqanox, and for the change in mass/ density with the various consumption of food.
> We know gas, in alcohol expands the human stomach.
> Therefore there must a a -5+5 variance of weight depending on how drunk he gets.


Rather than the moon causing tides on Guntworld, it's Ralph's BAC.


----------



## An automatic clown (Mar 12, 2022)

Found some fire fashion for the Gunt.


----------



## GuntN7 (Mar 14, 2022)

If you add the corncob modifiers, it gives a 99% confidence interval.





Here's a ralphamale physics explanation by artcow Butch Hartman.


----------



## draggs (Mar 16, 2022)

What is an lbs? We usin the metric system?

GOT A DAM DIRTEE FURRENER A-LAWG RIGHCHEER BOYS, IT'Z NAWWT TRUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## GaryGrey (Mar 16, 2022)

This has gone far beyond the simple point physics calculation done to show a kitchen scale put between Ralph and Riley would register their gravity.   Maybe next calculate how much Ralph affected the high and low tied while in Jacksonville Florida. 
Gunt Riley simple classical physics


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Mar 16, 2022)

This is the most impressed I’ve been with an autistic person in months


----------



## Hypervitaminosis (Mar 17, 2022)

All the Maker's Mark he consumed has given him the energy density of a neutron star. If he spins fast enough you could detect the gravitational waves.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Mar 17, 2022)

Fat people fall alot.


----------



## Spl00gies (Mar 17, 2022)

Could you calculate how many standard broom handles it would take to lift that monstrous gunt?


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Mar 17, 2022)

Spl00gies said:


> Could you calculate how many standard broom handles it would take to lift that monstrous gunt?


Don't forget to include the variable of how many of those brooms are snakes.


----------



## Mossad Facade (Mar 18, 2022)

Autism but interesting autism.


----------



## Commander Gunt (Mar 18, 2022)

E=MC Gunt


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Mar 21, 2022)

Can someone help me slove the physics of the gunt flying on WCW nitro?


----------



## Christorian X (Mar 21, 2022)

WhimsicalTrolli said:


> Can someone help me slove the physics of the gunt flying on WCW nitro?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3094165


Ask someone who went to AFPAC 3.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Mar 24, 2022)

The gas theory is sound. Whale carcasses on the beach will bloat and possibly explode due to the ever-increasing internal pressure. But my question is that if Ethan had remained passed out on that beach and died of dehydration, could the gunt explode in a similar fashion?


----------

